# Testing Nontraditional Breeds



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you find some TDs using different standards when testing nontraditional breeds? Obedience, Tracking, and Protection are the three that I'm thinking about. What seems to be a "standard" outcome for the test?


----------

